# IRC chat for the next day



## DemoManMLS (Jul 23, 2011)

Since AndIRC will be "offline" for the next day due to the Anti-SOPA movement we're moving our IRC chat to Freenode. Hop on any of the Freenode servers and go to channel #Stratosphere - see you there folks!


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually they just shut off their services. No bots in the rooms or SN abilities.


----------

